# polkgenerationext



## robroy (Nov 17, 2009)

On Jan. first I ordered & paid for 2 wide radius switches , over $500. they were shown as IN STOCK.
At Feb. 24 I am still waiting. Have other members had problems with non delivery?After all he has had m,y cash for 55 days.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ask*

Call them! Could be a problem that they are not aware of.
Not doing anything will not get you any ware.
Tom


----------



## robroy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Tom, Master Polk has ignored two requests for an invoice & two requests for a Tracking Number ,I have now referred the matter to PayPal. Robroy


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

"Over $500" for two wide radius switches....egads, methinks someone sure didn't do much research. That works out to $250 each, and even if that includes shipping, someone seems to have been taken along a path of stupidity.
There is a lot of used product out there, that can easily be found, with a little bit of searching, or through local LS Model Railroad groups. I was able to acquire three Aristo WR , Stainless switches for only $60, and that was in 50 cent Canadian Dollars......not each....$60 for the three of them......and because they were being sold locally, there was no shipping......all of them in like new condition.....
I sure wouldn't tell anyone about paying $500 for two of them........PLEASE, do yourself a favor, and join a club, or learn how to research, before buying anything....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Fr.Fred said:


> "Over $500" for two wide radius switches....egads, methinks someone sure didn't do much research. That works out to $250 each, and even if that includes shipping, someone seems to have been taken along a path of stupidity.
> There is a lot of used product out there, that can easily be found, with a little bit of searching, or through local LS Model Railroad groups. I was able to acquire three Aristo WR , Stainless switches for only $60, and that was in 50 cent Canadian Dollars......not each....$60 for the three of them......and because they were being sold locally, there was no shipping......all of them in like new condition.....
> I sure wouldn't tell anyone about paying $500 for two of them........PLEASE, do yourself a favor, and join a club, or learn how to research, before buying anything....




Ignorance is not stupidity and we shouldn't suggest one is the other.

Fr.Fred; I need 2 SS switches left and right, so I'll send you $40 plus shipping. How soon can I expect delivery?
John


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I purchased them for my own needs, not for resale. I'm sorry, I can't fulfill your request.If I had any that I considered surplus, I would gladly offer them to you, and even transport them across the border at Ogdensburg, to save at least 50% on shipping, but I don't.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob

My experience is that web sites and actual inventory are rarely in sync. I think it is best to call and talk to someone and find out the facts. Even then it doesn't always work. We once ordered three items from a company (by phone), no longer in existance, They could ship two, but didn't have the third, so we said OK send the two and didn't order the third. Six months later the third car arrived. They had backordered it with out our permission and had it drop shipped. They then bill our CC with the data they already had on hand. Last time we dealt with them.!

Chuck


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If you look on facebook....

The container, which I assume includes these switches, arrived Feb 3rd.
So by the time everything is unpacked and inventoried.....

The way I read it, the switches were not actually in stock but could be pre-ordered.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

robroy said:


> Hi Tom, Master Polk has ignored two requests for an invoice & two requests for a Tracking Number ,I have now referred the matter to PayPal. Robroy


Robroy
Were these requests made with telephone calls?
Email is not the way to do things when there are problems.
$500 for two wide radius switches!? Brass wide are only $86 each. SS wide are $99 each. Brass #6 are $199. Maybe they were SS #6 at $245.
If you have made 4 requests by telephone, then I support you. If you have not called him, then *call him!!* I have talked to Scott by phone before and have always had any issues resolved right away.
Tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

I've deleted posts by hitting the edit button and cutting all the text. Then I type in deleted in the empty space. It has saveed the south end of my north bound horse several times. Usually a comment made before fully and careful reading all the previous posts.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

When I want to delete a post I just go Edit then hit the Delete button and verify the radio button. It usually works for me.

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Andrew, did not even notice the delete button, and it worked. I must have been remembering wrong... so we can ALL delete our messages... at least within some time frame... great... done... learned...

Greg


----------



## robroy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Tom, unfortunately I do not live in USA but 10000 miles to the south west across the International Date line. It gets a bit tricky with International transactions. All communications to Polk have been by email as I have found the international telephone system wanting; the total cost includes air freight which seem regardless of size to $110 a fact us poor southern hemisphere dwellers have to get used to.At the time of the order these items in One gauge were not available in Oz.I have purchased many items from Polk Snr. with no problems as to delivery ,cost or quality, When my wife & I started to set up an outside layout track was in very short supply, we used new & second hand. A measuring of rail profiles revealed a variation on 1mm. No standard here. Robroy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So:

1. SS wide radius switches?
2. Australian $ not US $?
3. Shipping was $110 or what was the total?

When you come up and say you paid $500 for $200 of equipment, you should also say hey I live in Australia and that included shipping, and I did not call because international calls cost too much. (the phone system works fine around the world last time I checked, unless your local exchange is the problem)

Would have saved a lot of time and explanation.... people are trying to help, and when you have an unusual situation, explaining that up front would help a lot.

Greg


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

robroy said:


> ... as I have found the international telephone system wanting; ...


For international calls I only ever use a VOIP provider via the net. In my case the provider is in Germany and calls to most destinations I need to call are EUR 0.02/minute. I use this from NZ and call quality is usually ok. At that price I can chat for a long time.

There must be hundreds of providers around. If all else fails you can use skype to call phones, but it costs double.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Including your real name, so people can properly address you, and your location on the globe, would be of great help too.....of course this can be a suggestion to most posters on this web page....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob

I strongly agree with the previous posters. If you want help, which we happily provide, we need more information than less. We spun our wheels trying to offer suggestions, when more information on your location and situation would have helped.

We are not mind readers. Please help us help you.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Telephoning some dealers is best. Use the Internet to find the time difference between where you are and the dealer. Then you can work out a good time to call during the dealer's business hours from Australia. I've done it plenty of times, usually very early in the morning from Australia. I dial '00111' in front of the dealers area code and number when calling.

Andrew


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with the above comments. BUT he has another full time job and is not available during normal working hours. He is also non responsive to calls. I have attempted both in evening and early AM with no return calls.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If someone here on MLS knows Mr. Polk, perhaps they could alert him to this thread.

As it is currently going, this thread, for whatever reason(s) is not helping improve his current business model.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, Lewis Polk is not associated with Polk's GeneratioNext, that company is owned by his nephew, Scott Polk.

Lewis is retired, but still retains ownership of Crest-Electronics (makes the Revolution) and whatever is left of Polks Hobby, although Polks Hobby closed it's doors the same time as Aristo in 2013, if I have the dates right.

So complain on Facebook, that is the easiest way to get Scott's attention.

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

That is why I said Mr. Polk, not Lewis or Scott.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, my bad Chuck! Never heard anyone refer to Scott as Mr!!

Facebook or a direct email to him... I think you can get Scott's email address from the emails he has sent out... I have it somewhere if someone needs it.

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I've never met or had contact with either of the gentlemen. Only by buying their engines, cars, track and electronic controls. 

My only intent was to hope that someone who knew one or the other would alert them to the fire that is here on MLS. Some communication here might help.

I value their products, I run them and enjoy them.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott is the younger guy...


----------

